# Run TrackMate from iPhone/iPodTouch



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

1) Install UltraVNC server on your PC that is hosting TrackMate.
http://www.uvnc.com/

2) Install Mocha VNC Lite on your iPhone/iPodTouch 
http://www.mochasoft.dk/wizard_wn1w.htm

That's it. Works great.


----------



## sd624 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not sure why I need to do this but I can wait to get home and set it up on mt Itouch. Thanks!!!

Steve


----------

